
Ask HN: Facebook comments vs. Disqus vs. DIY in 2018 - taesu
Currently building a site where comments will be somewhat important. The niche is comedy similar to 9gag.com. What would you use and why?
======
KajMagnus
Check out Talkyard: [https://www.talkyard.io/blog-
comments](https://www.talkyard.io/blog-comments). It's like Disqus but open-
source, or hosted serverless (I'm developing it).

You can add custom CSS (although some HTML class names might change, right
now).

------
stvnitt
The main problem I have with Facebook comments is that it's harder for them to
match the rest of your site, visually. Disqus comments usually seem to look
more integrated to me. I'm not familiar with DIY so I can't speak to them.

